# Aquascaping World Contest 2011 - Free to enter - Why not have a go



## supercoley1 (Jul 14, 2010)

As per the title the AquaScaping World competition is now open for entries. No entry fee and the judging panel is top notch 

AquaScaping World Competition

You can see who the judges are and a mini profile of each here:

Judging Panel

AC


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

yup, i will be entering with my 75 gal


----------



## supercoley1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice one mate. Will be good to see BC represented. there are some really good scapes on here 

AC


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Can I not see the website (Error 404 in the main frame) because I am not logged in, or is it actually just broken?

I would LOVE to compete. I'm still in the middle of trying to get all my equipment sorted out (external pump for CO2, new lighting system). I'll take me at least a full month to get the equipment ready, and another two to get the plants sorted out.... it might have to be next year...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

link worked for me


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

not working for me either


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It was working before, but 404's everywhere now.


----------



## supercoley1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is link. Tell me if you can't see it. Works for me.

Aquascaping World Competition

This is it in text if you want to copy and paste (remove the quotations)::



> "www.aquascapingworld.com/competition"


AC


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

yup that works


----------

